# Presonus Studio One Pro 5.2.1 Update Released



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2021)

*Version 5.2.1 Release Notes (April 27, 2021):

Please note:*

- Make sure that your 3rd party plug-ins are updated to the most recent version.
- [macOS only] If you’re experiencing any graphics issues with 3rd-party plug-ins, you may disable graphics hardware acceleration (Preferences > General) for improved compatibility.

*New features and improvements:*
● Updated manuals in English, French, German and Spanish
● Extended "Find and Apply Sound Variation" command to include subfolders
● [Note Editor] Drum view pitch selection improvements
● [Note Editor] Synchronization of tracklist between views
● [FaderPort 8+16] Added feedback for click volume adjustment

*The following issues have been fixed:*
● Chord follow option on track breaks time stretch
● "Find and Apply Variation" should not find folder names
● "Fit Timeline to Contents" range broken by toggling browser visibility
● "Mixdown Selection" results in wrong length with tempo changes in the rendered range
● "No overlap" option sometimes removes events during move
● "Pin Editor" does not apply in certain situations
● "Show in Context" greyed out on many search results in Loops browser tab
● Compare button not working with 3rd party plug-ins
● “Copy to new Scratch Pad” scrolls arrangement to unwanted position

● [ATOM SQ] Using 'Section' function on Arranger Track returns focus to track
● [ATOM+ATOM SQ] Having ATOM and ATOM SQ running simultaneously can cause erratic bank assignments on ATOM
● [macOS] Cannot move detached mixer window when main window is in fullscreen mode
● [macOS] Settings imported from Windows prevent Studio One from playing audio while in background
● [macOS] Window size is not restored on launch when previously maximized
● [Melodyne] Crash when loading a song with missing clip/s
● [Windows] Mixer is un-maximized when small/large layout toggled

● [Note Editor] Action > Length > Legato isn't working reliably
● [Note Editor] Triangle or other form of automation curve is not correctly sized at certain zoom levels
● [Note Editor] Editor does not update displayed tracks when events are selected in the arrangement
● [Pro EQ2] Phase issues due to wrong reported latency
● [Pro EQ2] LLC is not latency-compensated
● [Score View] Note selection is not drawn in certain situations
● [Score View] Potential crash when inserting tab notes
● [Score View] Sending notes to different voices creates unexpected results
● [Score View] Staff preset name is cut off
● [Score View] Notes on wrong pitches when recording drums
● [Score View] Duplicating score item creates rests
● [Score View] View not aligned correctly when double-clicking an event
● [Score View] View not showing right measures after double-click event selection
● [PreSonus Sphere] Dragging audio into Arrangement to create new track puts file extension in track name
● [PreSonus Sphere] Refresh not working at workspace level
● [Splitter] Duplicate not working properly
● [Splitter] Song data import not working properly

● Arrangement does not release focus from Melodyne editor in certain cases
● Arranger sections overlap when moved to new Scratch Pad
● Audio events are not quantized correctly in certain situations
● BPM rounding discrepancy when confirming tempo of certain events
● Can't select instrument track with no events when editor is open for another instrument track's event
● Range tool export to folder does not render audio file
● Macro Editor down button fails for last entry
● Folder tracks that have been saved collapsed are expanded upon reopening song
● Graphical representation of drag and drop events corrupted when empty and nested folders are present
● Looped playback will unwantedly fade in transient on first bar
● Metronome on/off state not synced correctly with Studio One Remote
● Mixdown will not complete when audio files contain wrong frame count
● Moving arranger sections creates unwanted tempo nodes under certain conditions
● No latency compensation on side-chained channels

● Note events extend beyond loop range when punch and replace modes are active
● Plug-in parameters suddenly jumping to max/min while editing with left mouse button down
● Plug-in name with a number at the end is enumerated incorrectly in the console
● 3rd party plug-in window does not resize correctly in certain situations
● Plug-in loses sidechain send when copied to another track
● Potential crash when duplicating audio events edited with Melodyne
● Potential crash when transforming audio tracks
● Safety Options window appears right on first launch after updating to 5.2
● Saving Instrument+FX presets erroneously appends number to preset names
● Sidechain sends are removed when switching scenes with and without sidechains
● Sound variations are deleted when merging events using VSL Synchron Player

● Splitting takes recorded in a loop removes previous take’s event data
● Tempo changes and markers not read correctly from certain MIDI files
● Track controls UI glitch when using quick-zoom in/out
● "Separate Shared Copies" on shared audio part creates new audio clip version instead
● Umlauts not displayed correctly in new Setlist item name
● Undoing “Add Bus Channel” resets routing to main out instead of the original channel
● Unexpected behavior when transforming and re-transforming tracks with auto tail and "No overlaps" active
● Pitch name reverts to previous selection when editing
● “Zoom Full” sometimes sets wrong horizontal zoom


----------



## AEF (Apr 29, 2021)

Feels snappier (MacOS) here too.

Getting some CPU spikes though using NSS and CSS that was not the case prior to update.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 29, 2021)

I wonder if they know negative track delay is still problematic. Guess I’ll open a ticket.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> I wonder if they know negative track delay is still problematic. Guess I’ll open a ticket.


What's problematic about it ?


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 29, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> What's problematic about it ?


There are still instances where it is applied improperly when using lots of tracks. 24 out of 25 tracks set to -250 ms all sound in time. Then you have that one random track that sounds off too early or late and throws everything out of kilter.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> There are still instances where it is applied improperly when using lots of tracks. 24 out of 25 tracks set to -250 ms all sound in time. Then you have that one random track that sounds off too early or late and throws everything out of kilter.


I haven't experienced, or tested this, reporting it to them is a good idea. 

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## tabulius (Apr 29, 2021)

"[Note Editor] Editor does not update displayed tracks when events are selected in the arrangement"

This bug was driving me grazy! So happy this is now fixed.


----------



## Soundbed (Apr 29, 2021)

I have been getting unexpected quits, on quit, a lot, in 5.2. Wonder if that will go away. That is, I ask to quit and some time later Mac says S1 Unexpectedly quit. Then I get the "safety options" window next launch.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 29, 2021)

Hmm, still haven't fixed most of what I had reported like the mixer scene visibility issue or that negative track delay doesn't work at all with external instruments.

Did they finally give us the ability to nudge MIDI notes by milliseconds?


----------



## MontdeFeuilles (May 2, 2021)

Maybe it’s just me, but I have tried the fullscreen option they introduced in the previous update and it works, but I cannot get out of it or in any way reach the option menu anymore...anyone else had this issue? (Or know how to exit the fullscreen mode?)


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 2, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I have been getting unexpected quits, on quit, a lot, in 5.2. Wonder if that will go away. That is, I ask to quit and some time later Mac says S1 Unexpectedly quit. Then I get the "safety options" window next launch.


My 5.2.x pretty much always launches with the safety options window, no matter what. (Windows 10)


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 2, 2021)

MontdeFeuilles said:


> Maybe it’s just me, but I have tried the fullscreen option they introduced in the previous update and it works, but I cannot get out of it or in any way reach the option menu anymore...anyone else had this issue? (Or know how to exit the fullscreen mode?)


Yes, full screen is a bad implementation because you MUST remember the shortcut key or you're stuck.


----------



## davinwv (May 2, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Yes, full screen is a bad implementation because you MUST remember the shortcut key or you're stuck.



And that shortcut key is? You can't just press ESC to get out?


----------



## Mucusman (May 2, 2021)

MontdeFeuilles said:


> Maybe it’s just me, but I have tried the fullscreen option they introduced in the previous update and it works, but I cannot get out of it or in any way reach the option menu anymore...anyone else had this issue? (Or know how to exit the fullscreen mode?)


This bit me when I first tried fullscreen mode in Windows. I was messing around in Kontakt -- I think doing a batch resave -- and the new window that Kontakt opened was not visible (or at least accessible), and I needed to restart my computer in order to get things back to normal. That was my lesson -- avoid full screenmode.


----------



## planetqwerty (May 2, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Yes, full screen is a bad implementation because you MUST remember the shortcut key or you're stuck.


I'm another one who'd benefit from knowing what that shortcut key is!


----------



## Stillneon (May 2, 2021)

planetqwerty said:


> I'm another one who'd benefit from knowing what that shortcut key is!


Shift-F is your friend


----------



## Stillneon (May 2, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> My 5.2.x pretty much always launches with the safety options window, no matter what. (Windows 10)


Win 10 here. If I boot the machine and immediately launch S1-5.2.x I too get the safety option window. However, I've noticed that if I boot and don't launch S1 for a few minutes then it opens normally. Weird, like Win10 is still loading up processes that S1 parses as it loads??


----------



## MontdeFeuilles (May 2, 2021)

Mucusman said:


> This bit me when I first tried fullscreen mode in Windows. I was messing around in Kontakt -- I think doing a batch resave -- and the new window that Kontakt opened was not visible (or at least accessible), and I needed to restart my computer in order to get things back to normal. That was my lesson -- avoid full screenmode.


Really annoying! I manage to exit through task manager or the shortcut for quitting S1 and the fullscreen was (thankfully) gone next time I start.




Stillneon said:


> Shift-F is your friend


You as well! Thanks, I will try that!


----------



## Wedge (May 2, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Hmm, still haven't fixed most of what I had reported like the mixer scene visibility issue or that negative track delay doesn't work at all with external instruments.
> 
> Did they finally give us the ability to nudge MIDI notes by milliseconds?





ALittleNightMusic said:


> Hmm, still haven't fixed most of what I had reported like the mixer scene visibility issue or that negative track delay doesn't work at all with external instruments.
> 
> Did they finally give us the ability to nudge MIDI notes by milliseconds?


The ability to nudge by milliseconds has been around since at least Studio One 3.5. You can even setup a Macro to do multiples( it's tedious to setup and destroys your history since it's 1 ms at a time, so could definitely be improved.) Just select the note/notes in the editor, make sure snap to grid is off, and hold alt while pressing right or left arrow. But it would be nice if they would add a way to change the amount of ms you can change at a time from one to a custom amount, hell even 1, 10, or 100 would be an upgrade. So I'm with ya there.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 2, 2021)

Judd said:


> The ability to nudge by milliseconds has been around since at least Studio One 3.5. You can even setup a Macro to do multiples( it's tedious to setup and destroys your history since it's 1 ms at a time, so could definitely be improved.) Just select the note/notes in the editor, make sure snap to grid is off, and hold alt while pressing right or left arrow. But it would be nice if they would add a way to change the amount of ms you can change at a time from one to a custom amount, hell even 1, 10, or 100 would be an upgrade. So I'm with ya there.


Yes, I was referring to the latter as I know about the former and find it pointless.


----------



## Cheezus (May 2, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I have been getting unexpected quits, on quit, a lot, in 5.2. Wonder if that will go away. That is, I ask to quit and some time later Mac says S1 Unexpectedly quit. Then I get the "safety options" window next launch.


I’ve been having a similar issue on Windows. Studio One stops responding if I try to close a song and I have to force quit from task manager. It was pretty stable until 5.2 and this update doesn’t seem to have fixed it.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 2, 2021)

Cheezus said:


> I’ve been having a similar issue on Windows. Studio One stops responding if I try to close a song and I have to force quit from task manager. It was pretty stable until 5.2 and this update doesn’t seem to have fixed it.


Yup. Same.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 2, 2021)

I’ve been surprised to learn that Studio One on my otherwise 100% stable PC is the least stable software I own, crashing more than Tracktion Waveform 11 and Mixbus32C v6 combined. I’m considering abandoning it.


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 2, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I’ve been surprised to learn that Studio One on my otherwise 100% stable PC is the least stable software I own, crashing more than Tracktion Waveform 11 and Mixbus32C v6 combined. I’m considering abandoning it.


try reaper maybe?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 2, 2021)

chocobitz825 said:


> try reaper maybe?


Thanks but no thanks. I try it every once I awhile and can’t stomach it. I’m a professional Ux designer and wouldn’t touch Reaper with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 2, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Thanks but no thanks. I try it every once I awhile and can’t stomach it. I’m a professional Ux designer and wouldn’t touch Reaper with a 10 foot pole.


thank goodness...I thought I was the only one who couldn't stand the design...

how about bitwig?


----------



## muziksculp (May 2, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I’ve been surprised to learn that Studio One on my otherwise 100% stable PC is the least stable software I own, crashing more than Tracktion Waveform 11 and Mixbus32C v6 combined. I’m considering abandoning it.


S1 Pro 5 is super stable on my PC, not sure what could be the problem on your system. It is usually third-party plugins that can cause this. Have you tried disabling third-party plugins, and testing S1 Pro 5 , to see if it still crashes your system ?


----------



## AEF (May 2, 2021)

On my Mac 5.2 seems to be smoother and faster, with the exception of Nashville Scoring Strings which has become unusable. 

Logic is clearly more efficient, but S1 just feels more like home to me, so I hope they continue to improve it for us Mac folks too.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> S1 Pro 5 is super stable on my PC, not sure what could be the problem on your system. It is usually third-party plugins that can cause this. Have you tried disabling third-party plugins, and testing S1 Pro 5 , to see if it still crashes your system ?


No, I've not tried that because it blames various plugins, or, more often than not, doesn't know why it crashed. But pretty much it seems to think it's crashed no matter how I exit the program (assuming I'm the one exiting it as opposed to it just crashing to the desktop when I open a file or close a file, or just look at it askance). For example, if I simply close a song, it crashes 80%+ of the time.

I'm not willing to make major changes to my plugins/behavior for a DAW, especially when then one I've been using was working OK (Waveform) but I wanted to try something new. And, especially, when all those plugins work just fine in other DAWs. Studio One is still in probation - it has until the 1 year mark (Black Friday timeframe) to get its act together or I'll move on. Well, really I'll move back to Waveform is what will happen.


----------



## muziksculp (May 2, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> No, I've not tried that because it blames various plugins, or, more often than not, doesn't know why it crashed. But pretty much it seems to think it's crashed no matter how I exit the program (assuming I'm the one exiting it as opposed to it just crashing to the desktop when I open a file or close a file, or just look at it askance). For example, if I simply close a song, it crashes 80%+ of the time.
> 
> I'm not willing to make major changes to my plugins/behavior for a DAW, especially when then one I've been using was working OK (Waveform) but I wanted to try something new. And, especially, when all those plugins work just fine in other DAWs. Studio One is still in probation - it has until the 1 year mark (Black Friday timeframe) to get its act together or I'll move on. Well, really I'll move back to Waveform is what will happen.


I hope you can get to the bottom of the issue, because Studio One is a great DAW, and getting more popular, so if it is not behaving well for you, it is most likely your system, not Studio One. How do you explain the thousands of S1Pro 5 very happy, and satisfied users, around the world, (including myself) ?

Good Luck, hopefully you will find the DAW that runs very stable on your current system, and delivers the functionality for your musical needs. I have tried quite a few before I settled on S1Pro a few years ago.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I hope you can get to the bottom of the issue, because Studio One is a great DAW, and getting more popular, so if it is not behaving well for you, it is most likely your system, not Studio One. How do you explain the thousands of S1Pro 5 very happy, and satisfied users, around the world, (including myself) ?
> 
> Good Luck, hopefully you will find the DAW that runs very stable on your current system, and delivers the functionality for your musical needs. I have tried quite a few before I settled on S1Pro a few years ago.


Understandable, but, also, Studio One is the one and the only program that has issues. This tells me my system overall is just fine. Studio One may not like it, however. I’m an expert at Windows, too (troubleshooting since v3.1!), and built my computer myself with known, selected parts. I can confidently say that Studio One is the problem. Whether it can be solved? TBD. I’d like to use it as I invested in it 😃


----------



## Trash Panda (May 2, 2021)

On my laptop, Studio One crashes every time I close a song or close the program. Started doing that only after the 5.1 update was installed.

On my desktop, it’s about 90% of the time. Also started with the 5.1 update. 

Unfortunately, there’s nothing in the diagnostic that indicates the issue.


----------



## MontdeFeuilles (May 3, 2021)

Stillneon said:


> Shift-F is your friend


Darn it, doesn't work :/



Trash Panda said:


> On my laptop, Studio One crashes every time I close a song or close the program. Started doing that only after the 5.1 update was installed.
> 
> On my desktop, it’s about 90% of the time. Also started with the 5.1 update.
> 
> Unfortunately, there’s nothing in the diagnostic that indicates the issue.


This happens to me as well, and i think it only happens in projects in which i use kontakt (therefore all of the projects).


----------



## Fizzlewig (May 3, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I’ve been surprised to learn that Studio One on my otherwise 100% stable PC is the least stable software I own, crashing more than Tracktion Waveform 11 and Mixbus32C v6 combined. I’m considering abandoning it.


Sorry to here your woes, it must be very frustrating for you! I’m on the Mac myself and Studio One latest update is super solid for me, no crashing, no exiting issues. Hope you are able to find a solution because it’s such a good daw.


----------



## Stillneon (May 3, 2021)

MontdeFeuilles said:


> Darn it, doesn't work :/


That's odd. Works here on both PC and Mac. Version 5.2.0.6x. Either shift key works with the F.


----------



## ennbr (May 3, 2021)

Reminder that last week Presonus released the 5.2.1 update to Studio One like the title of this thread says


----------



## MontdeFeuilles (May 3, 2021)

Stillneon said:


> That's odd. Works here on both PC and Mac. Version 5.2.0.6x. Either shift key works with the F.


Got it to work now! It somehow had uncoupled the keyboard shortcut so i just reassigned it and it worked again!


----------



## Mucusman (May 3, 2021)

Sorry to hear of all the crashing. The only time I experienced significant crashing and other shenanigans with Studio One (several years ago now) it appeared to be the result of a faulty RAM chip. I ran a memory diagnostic and that found the problem. With new memory came a fix to my problem. 

But I've not been experiencing any of these woes lately that you guys are reporting. I'm on Windows 10.


----------



## mopsiflopsi (May 3, 2021)

Does anyone experience huge lag spikes when switching between tracks? In a song with less than 20 tracks clicking on a track event tends to freeze the UI for a couple seconds. I don't know if this is normal across DAWs as I have not used other ones, but coming from a software background it is bonkers to me the UI gets so unresponsive so quickly.


----------



## EgM (May 3, 2021)

I use Studio One extensively on both platforms Win/Mac and I haven't crashed for quite a long time. Most of my projects are in the 50-70 tracks range.

For some reason all the people reporting that it crashes constantly are the ones who refuse to be helped an/or don't post details such as PC configuration, plugins used, usb hardware, etc.



Mucusman said:


> Sorry to hear of all the crashing. The only time I experienced significant crashing and other shenanigans with Studio One (several years ago now) it appeared to be the result of a faulty RAM chip. I ran a memory diagnostic and that found the problem. With new memory came a fix to my problem.
> 
> But I've not been experiencing any of these woes lately that you guys are reporting. I'm on Windows 10.



This. Also bad power supplies, bad overclocks.


----------



## Synetos (May 3, 2021)

No crashing here. Windows 10 20H2. Far more stable than Cubase of Nuendo 11. I actually uninstalled them and committed to S1.


----------



## mopsiflopsi (May 3, 2021)

EgM said:


> For some reason all the people reporting that it crashes constantly are the ones who refuse to be helped an/or don't post details such as PC configuration, plugins used, usb hardware, etc.


I don't think it's fair to say that. I've seen threads on Presonus with people describing the issues they are having in good detail with no official response. Here's one I ran into when I was googling my unresponsive UI problem: 





Serious crashing and freezing problems in Studio One - Questions & Answers | PreSonus


Hi, I'm having huge issues working with busier/larger projects in Studio One because of ... issues and potentially fixing them? Thanks, Jiri



answers.presonus.com




Originally posted in 2017, with other people confirming similar issues as recently as last year, with no apparent solution or acknowledgement. As a newcomer, this kind of stuff frankly discourages me from reporting issues in the first place.


----------



## EgM (May 3, 2021)

mopsiflopsi said:


> I don't think it's fair to say that. I've seen threads on Presonus with people describing the issues they are having in good detail with no official response. Here's one I ran into when I was googling my unresponsive UI problem:



I have nothing but fair intentions, but in the post you linked there's still missing information. If I were to report a crash, I would list all the instruments used, all the VSTs.

But yeah, I'm not saying it's not possible to have crashes while others do not, just that it's more likely to be fixed if someone else can replicate it.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 3, 2021)

EgM said:


> I use Studio One extensively on both platforms Win/Mac and I haven't crashed for quite a long time. Most of my projects are in the 50-70 tracks range.
> 
> For some reason all the people reporting that it crashes constantly are the ones who refuse to be helped an/or don't post details such as PC configuration, plugins used, usb hardware, etc.
> 
> ...


Unless you work for Presonus support, I’m not sure how posting my PC specs here is relevant. I can close a blank template with no plugins loaded and it still crashes with no root cause shown after going through the safe mode options. Again, only since the 5.1 update.


----------



## EgM (May 3, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Unless you work for Presonus support, I’m not sure how posting my PC specs here is relevant. I can close a blank template with no plugins loaded and it still crashes with no root cause shown after going through the safe mode options. Again, only since the 5.1 update.



Lots of issues have been found/fixed by the community, and no I don't work for Presonus


----------



## mopsiflopsi (May 4, 2021)

In case someone else is experiencing the same laggy UI behaviour I was suffering from, I discovered the source of my problem. Disabling "Instrument input follows selection" in the console tab made all the difference for me.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 4, 2021)

mopsiflopsi said:


> In case someone else is experiencing the same laggy UI behaviour I was suffering from, I discovered the source of my problem. Disabling "Instrument input follows selection" in the console tab made all the difference for me.


I reported this as well. You can also turn off dropout protection and it should fix it too. Cubase handles this much better at the moment.


----------



## Soundbed (May 6, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> S1 Pro 5 is super stable on my PC, not sure what could be the problem on your system. It is usually third-party plugins that can cause this. Have you tried disabling third-party plugins, and testing S1 Pro 5 , to see if it still crashes your system ?


It’s new behavior in 5.2 for me. I skipped 5.1 though. Can happen with sessions that only have Kontakt instantiated on my Mac.


----------



## Soundbed (May 6, 2021)

mopsiflopsi said:


> In case someone else is experiencing the same laggy UI behaviour I was suffering from, I discovered the source of my problem. Disabling "Instrument input follows selection" in the console tab made all the difference for me.


That’s a fairly important feature I’m not willing to give up easily. I had it off for a week and constantly wondered why the selected instrument wasn’t recording.


----------



## Lukas (May 6, 2021)

mopsiflopsi said:


> In case someone else is experiencing the same laggy UI behaviour I was suffering from, I discovered the source of my problem. Disabling "Instrument input follows selection" in the console tab made all the difference for me.


That's possibly not the whole story. I don't know what exactly your "laggy UI behaviour" looks like. But... does this only occur when the instrument window is open (so every time you change the selected track another plug-in GUI has to be displayed)? And is this a new behaviour (with 5.2 or 5.2.1) or has it always been like that?


----------



## mopsiflopsi (May 6, 2021)

Lukas said:


> That's possibly not the whole story. I don't know what exactly your "laggy UI behaviour" looks like. But... does this only occur when the instrument window is open (so every time you change the selected track another plug-in GUI has to be displayed)? And is this a new behaviour (with 5.2 or 5.2.1) or has it always been like that?


It happens even with the plugin GUI closed. Not sure when it started happening because I don’t work in the DAW very frequently. I just noticed it last week when I was working on something I exported out of staffpad.
If I can find the time I can do a video of what it looks like. But basically you click on an unselected track event, the event is outlined in the UI to show selection status almost instantly, but right after that the UI becomes unresponsive for up to 3-4 seconds and after that the track is shown armed. This is especially aggravating when trying to move/stretch events. By comparison when I turn off that feature I mentioned and select a track, I don’t get that lag. If I choose to click the record button on that track that also happens very fast. It’s when S1 tries to do both together something appears to be waiting on some other asynchronous process to finish. That’s my guess anyhow.


----------



## mopsiflopsi (May 6, 2021)

And yes, it’s probably not the whole story, but then again I’m not getting paid to figure out what the story is.  I just want to get my own work done.


----------



## Lukas (May 6, 2021)

mopsiflopsi said:


> But basically you click on an unselected track event, the event is outlined in the UI to show selection status almost instantly, but right after that the UI becomes unresponsive for up to 3-4 seconds and after that the track is shown armed.


The same happens here - but only if the plug-in window is open and it takes less than half a second.


----------



## mopsiflopsi (May 6, 2021)

Lukas said:


> The same happens here - but only if the plug-in window is open and it takes less than half a second.


Hmmmm... it's occurred to me now I've tested this with BBCSO Pro tracks and S1 also struggles with closing projects where I have BBCPro loaded. I wonder if this is a case of the plugin running some sort of routine on track deselect and reporting its completion late. I'll see what happens with other plugins next time I get a chance.


----------



## Lukas (May 6, 2021)

mopsiflopsi said:


> I wonder if this is a case of the plugin running some sort of routine on track deselect and reporting its completion late.


Probably another plug-in is shown so this plug-in redraws. Some GUIs are snappier than others.


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 6, 2021)

Before opening a new thread I think I try to find an answer to my question in here  .

I am on Studio One 4 Pro and thinking about upgrading to Studio One 5 (upgrade on sale now).

What holds me off from using Studio One was the simple fact that the use of midi plugins like Captain plugins, Orb producer, Scaler 2, reason rack players, arps and so on was impossible or very cumbersome.

I am used to daw with simple rack approach where I can put midi plug, instrument, effect just on ONE track and its all done. Now cumbersome routing and worrying. So I really wonder if Studio One 5 Pro has improved in that case and this is working in general and easy to use now (I dont mind taking some time to get into it if there is a understandeable guide to it and it is something you learn one time and can remember half a year later....).


----------



## Ozinga (May 7, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> Before opening a new thread I think I try to find an answer to my question in here  .
> 
> I am on Studio One 4 Pro and thinking about upgrading to Studio One 5 (upgrade on sale now).
> 
> ...


I don't know if it is any different than V4 but it is still not like Logic, where you can insert any 3rd party midi plugin directly on an instrument track.


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 7, 2021)

Ozinga said:


> I don't know if it is any different than V4 but it is still not like Logic, where you can insert any 3rd party midi plugin directly on an instrument track.


Thanks Ozinga, could you give a short description or a link how it is working in Studio One pro 5 now ?


----------



## Ozinga (May 8, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> Thanks Ozinga, could you give a short description or a link how it is working in Studio One pro 5 now ?


Sure. It is much like Cubase.

You create 2 instrument tracks:

1 for the main instrument and 1 for the midi plugin.
Then you set the 'midi input' of the main instrument track receiving from the midi plugin track.

To make it all work, the midi plugin track needs to be monitor enabled too.

Here is a screenshot. The Cthulthu arpeggio is driving the piano


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 8, 2021)

Ozinga said:


> Sure. It is much like Cubase.
> 
> You create 2 instrument tracks:
> 
> ...


Thanks Ozinga, I remember vaguely having tried out something like this years ago, so it seems nothibg has changed with this from 4 to 5 . So I will think if all the advantages of 5 (like the chords track) will really outweight this cumbersome handling of midi vst. On the other hand, if setup once as template it should work......


----------



## Andy_P (May 8, 2021)

Anyone knows how can I retain the color of a track after I save it as a preset or preset+fx?
It just loads back with random color.

Thanks


----------



## dcoscina (May 8, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I hope you can get to the bottom of the issue, because Studio One is a great DAW, and getting more popular, so if it is not behaving well for you, it is most likely your system, not Studio One. How do you explain the thousands of S1Pro 5 very happy, and satisfied users, around the world, (including myself) ?
> 
> Good Luck, hopefully you will find the DAW that runs very stable on your current system, and delivers the functionality for your musical needs. I have tried quite a few before I settled on S1Pro a few years ago.


Actually I’ve experienced the same behaviour since 5.2. I think there’s enough of us that this is happening to where Presonus should actively look into fixing this issue. 
I’m still a huge S1 fan, but I do hope this issue gets resolved with an upcoming revision.


----------



## Lukas (May 8, 2021)

Andy_P said:


> Anyone knows how can I retain the color of a track after I save it as a preset or preset+fx?
> It just loads back with random color.


You don't save the track, what you save is the instrument (or the instrument including channelstrip data, insert fx, sound variations). There's no way to recall the track color with an instrument preset.

What you can do is import the track from another Studio One song via the browser. This will get you the track including its color.


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 8, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> Thanks Ozinga, I remember vaguely having tried out something like this years ago, so it seems nothibg has changed with this from 4 to 5 . So I will think if all the advantages of 5 (like the chords track) will really outweight this cumbersome handling of midi vst. On the other hand, if setup once as template it should work......


It’s a weird thing that there are note fx/midi fx on each track of studio one, but these are not grouped in with 3rd party midi fx plugins. I wish we could add them there, but at the same time, studio one’s current routing structure does allow for some alternative use cases of routing midi fx to multiple instruments easily. Give and take I suppose.


----------



## muziksculp (May 8, 2021)

Hi,

When adding an FX channel to the console, S1 adds an automation track to the track list. 

How can I disable this behavior ? I'm sure there is a setting I need to change, but can't remember what it is. 

Thanks.


----------



## AEF (May 8, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> When adding an FX channel to the console, S1 adds an automation track to the track list.
> 
> ...


The wrench in the Console (not the arrangement), “Link Visibility of Track List and Console”. untick it.


----------



## muziksculp (May 8, 2021)

AEF said:


> The wrench in the Console (not the arrangement), “Link Visibility of Track List and Console”. untick it.


It is unticked, but it still adds an automation track when I add an FX track.


----------



## AEF (May 8, 2021)

Does anyone have any good workflow tips for S1 scoring to picture using VideoSlave and or Protools, with a “project per cue” workflow? 

Looking for a workaround for being able to start measure 3 at a given timecode per cue. 

Im still using Logic bc I cant figure out a good workflow.


----------



## muziksculp (May 8, 2021)

If anyone knows what is causing the FX Track automation to be added in the track list, (I don't want this to happen when adding an FX channel in the console), what am I missing here ? 

Please let me know if I'm missing something here. or this could be a bug. 

Here is a video showing the issue.

View attachment FX Channel issue in S1.mp4


----------



## ennbr (May 8, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> It is unticked, but it still adds an automation track when I add an FX track.


Not sure if this will help


----------



## muziksculp (May 8, 2021)

ennbr said:


> Not sure if this will help


That's it. 

Oh.. man, I just couldn't remember where to find it. 

Thank You so much.


----------



## Andy_P (May 8, 2021)

Lukas said:


> You don't save the track, what you save is the instrument (or the instrument including channelstrip data, insert fx, sound variations). There's no way to recall the track color with an instrument preset.
> 
> What you can do is import the track from another Studio One song via the browser. This will get you the track including its color.


Got it. Yes saving a preset it makes sense not to have color data but adding the inserts almost make it like a track preset, like Logic Patch format. Hope track presets feature gets implemented. Using import tracks is good but I am mostly trying to build up my sample library using Sample One and Impact and wanted to color code the instruments according to types so there is no way to put all my library in a template.

Thanks


----------



## mscp (May 9, 2021)

Sorry for derailing this post a bit, but does anyone know if SO1 has Cubase/Nuendo's ASIO midi latency compensation feature?


----------



## EgM (May 9, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> Sorry for derailing this post a bit, but does anyone know if SO1 has Cubase/Nuendo's ASIO midi latency compensation feature?



All plugins have latency compensated


----------



## mscp (May 9, 2021)

EgM said:


> All plugins have latency compensated


Not that. If you use Cubase/Nuendo, it’s a feature under track settings.


----------



## Lukas (May 9, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> Not that. If you use Cubase/Nuendo, it’s a feature under track settings.


If you describe what this feature does, we can tell you if Studio One has a similar feature


----------



## mscp (May 9, 2021)

Lukas said:


> If you describe what this feature does, we can tell you if Studio One has a similar feature


ASIO Latency Compensation - Moves all recorded events on the track by the current latency.





__





Track Controls


You can configure which track controls are shown in the track list.




steinberg.help





I've never seen anything quite like it in any other DAW (except Logic)


----------



## ennbr (May 9, 2021)

Studio One has a Delay that can be added for each track


----------



## mscp (May 9, 2021)

ennbr said:


> Studio One has a Delay that can be added for each track


That’s a different feature. Cubase also has it. I just want the DAW to automatically calculate the latency applied to my session while recording a midi event. I just got SO1 and I find the UI very snappy and works well on 4K. I’ll send Presonus an email with a feature request.


----------



## ennbr (May 9, 2021)

S1 will display the latency per plugin I don't recall a way to modify it


----------



## Crossroads (May 9, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> That’s a different feature. Cubase also has it. I just want the DAW to automatically calculate the latency applied to my session while recording a midi event. I just got SO1 and I find the UI very snappy and works well on 4K. I’ll send Presonus an email with a feature request.


No need to, here it is:



You have to do the loopback test and set it manually under midi and audio record offset


----------



## Fizzlewig (May 9, 2021)

I’m having a bit of a fog brain moment! On my latest composition I tried copying and pasting from the key edit to the score edit window (the score edit window was a separate window, but on the same monitor etc. Copy / paste wouldn’t work between these two editors. The copy and paste was on a piano track and not between various tracks / vst’s etc. Is this currently broken, can someone do a quick test?

Thanks!


----------



## AEF (May 13, 2021)

Latest test with S1: I created a session of about 200 instrument tracks, but did not load any VSTs. Left S1 on overnight.

Come morning not only could I not quit the program without force quitting (Mac OS 10.15.7), but it froze my AudioMidi utility, such that when attempting to open Pro Tools it hung on “opening midi” until I had to force quit it.

So clearly this is not an issue of Kontakt, samples, or third party plugs.


----------



## EgM (May 13, 2021)

AEF said:


> Latest test with S1: I created a session of about 200 instrument tracks, but did not load any VSTs. Left S1 on overnight.
> 
> Come morning not only could I not quit the program without force quitting (Mac OS 10.15.7), but it froze my AudioMidi utility, such that when attempting to open Pro Tools it hung on “opening midi” until I had to force quit it.
> 
> So clearly this is not an issue of Kontakt, samples, or third party plugs.



You should open a ticket with Presonus support about such issues, no one here can do anything about it...

Though there are many things that can go wrong with an idle DAW, such as power conservation policies, etc

I'll try that same test tonight with 200 instrument tracks


----------



## AEF (May 13, 2021)

EgM said:


> You should open a ticket with Presonus support about such issues, no one here can do anything about it...
> 
> Though there are many things that can go wrong with an idle DAW, such as power conservation policies, etc
> 
> I'll try that same test tonight with 200 instrument tracks


Oh I have. This is an issue that has existed for years apparently, and it was deflected as the fault of third party software, when it clearly is not.

And perhaps I’m mistaken, but is this not a thread specifically for discussing the software? It’s in the thread title. Or would you prefer the topic be restricted only to the color palette.


----------



## EgM (May 13, 2021)

AEF said:


> Oh I have. This is an issue that has existed for years apparently, and it was deflected as the fault of third party software, when it clearly is not.
> 
> And perhaps I’m mistaken, but is this not a thread specifically for discussing the software? It’s in the thread title. Or would you prefer the topic be restricted only to the color palette.



No no, I never insinuated that. Maybe bad wording on my part, I just wanted to make sure you'd contact support about it so it would at least get to the right crew to fix it


----------



## EgM (May 13, 2021)

AEF said:


> Latest test with S1: I created a session of about 200 instrument tracks, but did not load any VSTs. Left S1 on overnight.
> 
> Come morning not only could I not quit the program without force quitting (Mac OS 10.15.7), but it froze my AudioMidi utility, such that when attempting to open Pro Tools it hung on “opening midi” until I had to force quit it.
> 
> So clearly this is not an issue of Kontakt, samples, or third party plugs.


Hi @AEF

I left it run for 8 hours on MacOS 10.14.6 for 8 hours, I did the same as you, 200 instrument tracks, no VSTs. Studio One was just as fast as when I started it, closing it took less than a second and didn't crash.

Took a screenshot of the Activity monitor at the start and at the end:




Couple of things changed but yeah, I couldn't reproduce your issue in 8 hours


----------



## jonathanwright (May 14, 2021)

It’s worth noting that some third party plugins can cause issues just by being installed, not even being in use.

I was having issues with Studio One, and tracked it down to Spectral Layers One, which is installed with Cubase 11.

I moved it out of the VST plug-ins folder (Mac) and everything worked fine again.


----------



## AEF (May 14, 2021)

jonathanwright said:


> It’s worth noting that some third party plugins can cause issues just by being installed, not even being in use.
> 
> I was having issues with Studio One, and tracked it down to Spectral Layers One, which is installed with Cubase 11.
> 
> I moved it out of the VST plug-ins folder (Mac) and everything worked fine again.


Interesting. I have Ableton, Logic, and Pro Tools all on this computer, and only S1 gives me this behavior. Its the only one that uses VST3, so it could be something there. Now to track down thw culprit...


----------

